# RPi3B+ kernel config file



## trev (Jul 8, 2018)

I have attached a custom kernel config file for the RPi3B+ with debugging disabled. Debugging options are commented out so can be re-enabled if necessary. Kernel size is 9.9MB. 

NOTES: 

1. Only FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT supports the RPi3B+ and CURRENT is generally not supported on these forums. However I have received permission to post this.

2. This kernel successfully compiles on the RPi3B+ itself subject to this caveat: a swap partition of 2G needs to be on either an external USB-attached mechanical hard disk or an external USB-attached micro SDCard. Using a swap partition on the boot micro SDCard or on an external USB memory key will result in a fatal "out of swap space" and process/es being killed even though there is plenty of swap space available. For the gory details, refer to the freebsd-arm mailing list thread "RPI3 swap experiments" over June/July 2018.


----------



## -Snake- (Jul 14, 2018)

Very interesting, thank you very much for sharing it!


----------

